# Forum Championship: SummerSlam 2022



## Inside Cradle

I've only just caught up on the smack talk at the end of MITB - hilarious. If I was at all relevant to the game these days I'd love to join in but I've gone full Dolph Ziggler and sit firmly in the mid-card... But I'll be back


----------



## BRITLAND

8. Usos
7. Logan Paul
6. Roman Reigns
5. Bobby Lashley
4. Pat McAfee
3. Bianca Belair
2. Liv Morgan
1. The Mysterios

Bonuses:
1.The Miz v Logan Paul
2. No
3. Lashley v Theory
4. Angelo Dawkins
5. Yes
6. 2


----------



## MrFlash

Usos *8 points*
Logan Paul *7points*
Lashley *6 points*
Judgement day *5 points*
Roman *4 points*
Belair *3 points*
Pat McAfee *2 points*
Liv Morgan *1 points*


Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)? *Logan Paul vs Miz*
Will Theory cash-in his MITB contract (match must start)? *No*
Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card? *Lashley vs Theory*
Who takes the fall in the Tag Team Championship match? *Angelo Dawkins*
Will Usos physically interfere in Last Man Standing match? *Yep*
How many times will the referees count reach '9' in the Last Man Standing match (includes final outcome)? *3*

P.s Good luck in your IC title match @CTv2 , want you to have at least one title to cling on to once SS is done


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

The one with the (W) is my pick
8. Unfortunately (W)Logan Paul vs. The Miz
2. (W) Liv Morgan (c) vs. Ronda Rousey _[SmackDown Championship]_
6. (W) Pat McAfee vs. Happy Corbin
5. (W) Bobby Lashley (c) vs. Theory _[US Championship]_
4. The Mysterios vs.(W) The Judgment Day _[No DQ]_
After the match, Dom turns on Rey, and joins Judgement Day.
7. (W) The Usos (c) vs. The Street Profits _[Undisputed WWE Tag Team Championship]_
3 Bianca Belair (c) vs.(W) Becky Lynch _[Raw Championship]_
1.(W) Roman Reigns (c) vs. Brock Lesnar _[Last Man Standing: Undisputed WWE Universal Championship]_

Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)?
Bianca vs. Lynch
Will Theory cash-in his MITB contract (match must start)?
no
Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card?
Bobby and Theory
Who takes the fall in the Tag Team Championship match?
Dawkins
Will Usos physically interfere in Last Man Standing match?
Yeah
How many times will the referees count reach '9' in the Last Man Standing match (includes final outcome)?
4 I guess.


Edit, I am changing my prediction.


----------



## emerald-fire

8. Bianca Belair
7. The Usos
6. Bobby Lashley
5. Pat McAfee
4. Logan Paul
3. Judgment Day
2. Roman Reigns
1. Liv Morgan

*Bonus*
1. Pat McAfee vs Baron Corbin
2. No
3. Bobby Lashley vs Theory
4. Angelo Dawkins
5. Yes
6. 5


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

BRITLAND said:


> 6. 2





MrFlash said:


> How many times will the referees count reach '9' in the Last Man Standing match (includes final outcome)? *3*





thatonewwefanguy said:


> How many times will the referees count reach '9' in the Last Man Standing match (includes final outcome)?
> 4 I guess.





emerald-fire said:


> 6. 5


I'm sensing a pattern here.


----------



## CTv2

8. Bobby Lashley
7.The Usos
6. Logan Paul
5. Bianca Belair
4. The Judgement Day
3. Roman Reigns
2. Liv morgan
1. Pat McAfee

_Bonus questions:_


Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)? *Bianca Vs Becky*
Will Theory cash-in his MITB contract (match must start)? *Yes*
Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card?* Lashley Vs Theory*
Who takes the fall in the Tag Team Championship match? *Dawkins*
Will Usos physically interfere in Last Man Standing match? *Yes*
How many times will the referees count reach '9' in the Last Man Standing match (includes final outcome)? *8 times*



MrFlash said:


> P.s Good luck in your IC title match @CTv2 , want you to have at least one title to cling on to once SS is done


Best to you @MrFlash because the only thing you'll have to cling on to after Summerslam is your dreams of being Forum Champion.


----------



## ThirdMan

8) Logan Paul
7) Bobby Lashley
6) Roman Reigns
5) Bianca Belair
4) Usos
3) Pat McAfee
2) No Contest on Liv/Ronda (Charlotte or someone else interferes)
1) Mysterios

1. McAfee/Corbin will semi-main-event.
2. No, Theory won't cash-in.
3. Lashley/Theory shortest match.
4. Montez Ford takes the fall.
5. Yes, the Usos will interfere in the LMS match.
6. Five times.


----------



## Hephaesteus

_Smacks _@CTv2 _with the briefcase. _

That was just a love tap, Im not cashing yet.

8- Logan Paul
7-Bobby Lashley
6-Judgment day
5- Pat mcafee
4-Usos
3- Ronda rousey
2-Roman Reigns
1-Becky Lynch

1. Liv vs ronda
2. No but he will tease
3.liv vs ronda
4. Ford
5.yes
6. 5


----------



## CTv2

Hephaesteus said:


> _Smacks _@CTv2 _with the briefcase. _


(Looks Around Confused) Huh must have been a gust of wind.


----------



## La Parka

8 - Logan Paul
7 - The Judgement Day 
6 - Pat McAfee
5 - Bobby Lashley
4 - Street Profits
3 - Becky Lynch
2 - Ronda Rousey
1 - Brock Lesnar 







_Bonus questions:_

Belair vs Lynch 
Yes 
Rousey vs Lynch 
Jimmy Uso
Will Usos physically interfere in Last Man Standing match? Yes 
How many times will the referees count reach '9' in the Last Man Standing match (includes final outcome)? 3


----------



## Chris22

8-Logan Paul
7-Roman Reigns
6-The Uso’s
5-The Judgment Day
4-Pat McAfee
3-Bobby Lashley
2-Bianca Belair
1-Liv Morgan

BONUS:
1-Bianca/Becky
2-No
3-Lashley/Theory
4-Angelo Dawkins
5-Yes
6-7 times


----------



## fabi1982

8 - Logan Paul
7 - Liv Morgan
6 - Pat McAfee
4 - Bobby Lashley
2 - The Judgment Day
1 - The Street Profits
3 - Bianca Belair
5 - Roman Reigns
_Bonus questions:_ 

Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)? Bianca/Becky
Will Theory cash-in his MITB contract (match must start)? No
Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card? Liv/Ronda
Who takes the fall in the Tag Team Championship match? Jimmy Uso
Will Usos physically interfere in Last Man Standing match? Yes
How many times will the referees count reach '9' in the Last Man Standing match (includes final outcome)? 5


----------



## MrFlash

@CTv2 Let me tell you something brother, It no dream that I'm gone be forum champion, but reality. You squeaked by last PPV, but there no escaping this time. It time for you to pay up, and come Summer Slam, the reality check will be there waiting for you.


----------



## CTv2

Reality, you want to talk reality @MrFlash, the only reality that matters is that I'm Forum Champion and you're not. And the future reality for both you and Hepatitis will shortly be jerking the curtain where you belong.

(Being serious) @Inside Cradle MITB can still cash in right just asking as I think @Hephaesteus wanted into the match.


----------



## Mister Abigail

8. Bobby Lashley
7. The Usos
6. Logan Paul
5. Bianca Belair
4. Roman Reigns
3. Liv Morgan
2. Pat McAfee
1. The Mysterions

_Bonus questions:_


Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)? *Bianca Vs Becky*
Will Theory cash-in his MITB contract (match must start)? *No*
Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card? *Lashley Vs Theory*
Who takes the fall in the Tag Team Championship match? *Dawkins*
Will Usos physically interfere in Last Man Standing match? *Yes*
How many times will the referees count reach '9' in the Last Man Standing match (includes final outcome)? *7 times*


----------



## DammitChrist

My Predictions:

- Logan Paul (winner) vs. The Miz - 7

- Liv Morgan (winner) vs. Ronda Rousey - 1

- Pat McAfee (winner) vs. Happy Corbin - 8

- Bobby Lashley (winner) vs. Theory - 6

- The Mysterios vs. The Judgment Day (winners) No DQ - 5

- The Usos vs. The Street Profits (winners) - 4

- Bianca Belair (winner) vs. Becky Lynch - 3

- Roman Reigns (winner) vs. Brock Lesnar Last Man Standing - 2

Bonus Questions:

Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)? - Liv Morgan vs Ronda Rousey for the Smackdown Women's title
Will Theory cash-in his MITB contract (match must start)? - No
Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card? - Liv Morgan vs Ronda Rousey for the Smackdown Women's title
Who takes the fall in the Tag Team Championship match? - Jimmy Uso
Will Usos physically interfere in Last Man Standing match? - Yes
How many times will the referees count reach '9' in the Last Man Standing match (includes final outcome)? - 6 times


----------



## Mutant God

8. McAfee
7. Lashley
6. Logan Paul
5. Roman Reigns
4. Usos
3. Belair
2. Mysterios
1. Liv Morgan

Bonus:
1. Logan/Miz
2. No
3. Ronda/Liv
4. Dawkins
5. Yes
6. 4 times


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

I'm playing away from home and I haven't watched a single show in a month or so but in typical heel fashion, I'll dedicate my victory to Mr McMahon once I've defeated my opponent.

8- *Logan Paul *vs The Miz
7- *Pat McAfee* vs Happy Corbin
6- *Bianca Belair* vs Becky Lynch
5- *Bobby Lashley* vs Theory
4- *The Usos* vs The Street Profits
3- *The Mysterios* vs The Judgement Day
2- *Liv Morgan* vs Ronda Rousey
1- *Roman Reigns *vs Brock Lesnar


Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)? Paul vs Miz
Will Theory cash-in his MITB contract (match must start)? Nope
Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card? Lashley vs Theory
Who takes the fall in the Tag Team Championship match? Dawkins
Will Usos physically interfere in Last Man Standing match? Yes
How many times will the referees count reach '9' in the Last Man Standing match (includes final outcome)? 7


----------



## Hephaesteus

CTv2 said:


> Reality, you want to talk reality @MrFlash, the only reality that matters is that I'm Forum Champion and you're not. And the future reality for both you and Hepatitis will shortly be jerking the curtain where you belong.
> 
> (Being serious) @Inside Cradle MITB can still cash in right just asking as I think @Hephaesteus wanted into the match.


Nope Im good on that, I was just saying hi. When I cash in you'll know it


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*MATCH CARD:*

Logan Paul vs. The Miz (Logan Paul- 8)
Liv Morgan (c) vs. Ronda Rousey _[SmackDown Championship] _(Liv- 4)
Pat McAfee vs. Happy Corbin (McAfee- 3)
Bobby Lashley (c) vs. Theory _[US Championship] _(Lashley- 2)
The Mysterios vs. The Judgment Day _[No DQ] _(Judgment Day- 1)
The Usos (c) vs. The Street Profits _[Undisputed WWE Tag Team Championship]_ (Street Profits- 6)
Bianca Belair (c) vs. Becky Lynch _[Raw Championship] _(Belair- 7)
Roman Reigns (c) vs. Brock Lesnar _[Last Man Standing: Undisputed WWE Universal Championship] _(Reigns- 5) 
_Bonus questions:_

Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)? McAfee vs. Corbin
Will Theory cash-in his MITB contract (match must start)? No
Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card? Liv vs. Ronda
Who takes the fall in the Tag Team Championship match? Jimmy Uso
Will Usos physically interfere in Last Man Standing match? Yes
How many times will the referees count reach '9' in the Last Man Standing match (includes final outcome)? 4


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*MATCH CARD:*

*Logan Paul* vs. The Miz - 8
Liv Morgan (c) vs. *Ronda Rousey* _[SmackDown Championship] -1_
*Pat McAfee* vs. Happy Corbin - 5
*Bobby Lashley* (c) vs. Theory _[US Championship] - 6_
*The Mysterios* vs. The Judgment Day _[No DQ] - 4_
*The Usos (c) *vs. The Street Profits _[Undisputed WWE Tag Team Championship] - 7_
*Bianca Belair (c)* vs. Becky Lynch _[Raw Championship] - 3_
Roman Reigns (c) vs. *Brock Lesnar* _[Last Man Standing: Undisputed WWE Universal Championship] - 2_
_Bonus questions:_

Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)? *Liv vs Ronda*
Will Theory cash-in his MITB contract (match must start)? *No*
Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card? *McAfee vs Corbin*
Who takes the fall in the Tag Team Championship match? *Dawkins*
Will Usos physically interfere in Last Man Standing match? *No*
How many times will the referees count reach '9' in the Last Man Standing match (includes final outcome)? *2*


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

I have changed my prediction by the way.


----------



## BlissLynch

*Logan Paul* vs. The Miz 3
*Liv Morgan* (c) vs. Ronda Rousey _[SmackDown Championship] 1_
*Pat McAfee* vs. Happy Corbin 7
*Bobby Lashley* (c) vs. Theory _[US Championship] 4_
The Mysterios vs. *The Judgment Day* _[No DQ] 6_
*The Usos* (c) vs. The Street Profits _[Undisputed WWE Tag Team Championship] 8_
Bianca Belair (c) vs. *Becky Lynch* _[Raw Championship] 2_
*Roman Reigns* (c) vs. Brock Lesnar _[Last Man Standing: Undisputed WWE Universal Championship] 5_
_Bonus questions:_

Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)? Bianca Becky
Will Theory cash-in his MITB contract (match must start)? No
Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card? Liv Ronda
Who takes the fall in the Tag Team Championship match? Angelo Dawkins
Will Usos physically interfere in Last Man Standing match? Yes
How many times will the referees count reach '9' in the Last Man Standing match (includes final outcome)? 6
Maximum score: 42


----------



## Blonde

*MATCH CARD:*

Logan Paul - 8
Bobby - 7
Bianca Belair - 6
Judgment day - 5
Reigns - 4
USOs - 3
Pat McAfee - 2
Liv Morgan - 1

Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)? Paul vs Miz
Will Theory cash-in his MITB contract (match must start)? Nope
Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card? Lashley vs Theory
Who takes the fall in the Tag Team Championship match? Dawkins
Will Usos physically interfere in Last Man Standing match? Yes
How many times will the referees count reach '9' in the Last Man Standing match (includes final outcome)? 7


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

8. Usos
7. Logan Paul
6. Pat McAfee
5. Liv Morgan
4. Roman Reigns
3. Bianca Belair
2. Bobby Lashley
1. Mysterios

1. Becky vs Bianca
2. No
3. Lashley vs Theory
4. Angelo Dawkins
5. Yes
6. 4


----------



## Proc

I will not be competing anymore, consider this my retirement. I'm upset with myself for forgetting about last month's show (forgot PPVs are on Saturday's nowadays) and breaking my decade plus streak. 
All the best to all of you and thank you to Inside_Cradle for picking up my slack and doing a fantastic job at it.

have fun y'all and enjoy the show


----------



## People Power

8. Logan Paul
7. Bobby Lashley
6. The Usos
5. Pat McAfee
4. Judgement Day
3. Bianca Belair
2. Roman Reigns
1. Liv Morgan

Bonus:
1. Liv vs Ronda
2. No
3. Liv vs Ronda
4. Dawkins
5. Yes
6. 6 times


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Proc said:


> I will not be competing anymore, consider this my retirement. I'm upset with myself for forgetting about last month's show (forgot PPVs are on Saturday's nowadays) and breaking my decade plus streak.
> All the best to all of you and thank you to Inside_Cradle for picking up my slack and doing a fantastic job at it.
> 
> have fun y'all and enjoy the show


Farewell good sir. Enjoy retirement.


----------



## DUSTY 74

*Points given
8. Logan Paul
7. Roman Reigns
6. Bianca Belair
5. Pat McAfee
4. Bobby Lashley
3. Judgement Day
2. Liv Morgan
1. The Street Profits

Bonus
1. Pat McAfee vs Happy Corbin (semi)
2. No (cash-in)
3. Bobby Lashley vs Theory (shortest)
4. Jimmy (takes the fall)
5. Yes (interfere)
6. Once (9count)*


----------



## Banez

8) Judgment Day
7) Bianca
6) Logan
5) Liv Morgan
4) Pat McAfee
3) Bobby Lashlie
2) Usos
1) Draw (roman vs Brock)

Bonus questions:

1) semi main event is Bianca vs. Becky
2) yes
3) shortest match: McAfee vs. Barry Corbin
4) Dawkins
5) yes
6) 2 times


----------



## Smark1995

8. Usos
7. Logan Paul
6. Roman Reigns
5. Bobby Lashley
4. Pat McAfee
3. Bianca Belair
2. Ronda Rousey 
1. The Judgment Day

Bonuses:
1.The Miz v Logan Paul
2. No
3. Liv vs Rousey
4. Angelo Dawkins
5. Yes
6. 3


----------



## Inside Cradle

Proc said:


> I will not be competing anymore, consider this my retirement. I'm upset with myself for forgetting about last month's show (forgot PPVs are on Saturday's nowadays) and breaking my decade plus streak.
> All the best to all of you and thank you to Inside_Cradle for picking up my slack and doing a fantastic job at it.
> 
> have fun y'all and enjoy the show


One more match, one more match, one more match!

Proc 😢 You'll be missed mate. I know you don't watch WWE much these days anyway but you're welcome back anytime, of course. Be good 👊


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

*Logan Paul *vs. The Miz (8)
*Bobby Lashley (c)* vs. Theory _[US Championship] _(7)
*Liv Morgan (c)* vs. Ronda Rousey _[SmackDown Championship]_ (6)
*The Usos (c)* vs. The Street Profits _[Undisputed WWE Tag Team Championship] _(5)
*Bianca Belair (c) *vs. Becky Lynch _[Raw Championship] _(4)
*Pat McAfee* vs. Happy Corbin (3)
*The Mysterios* vs. The Judgment Day _[No DQ] _(2)
Roman Reigns (c) vs. *Brock Lesnar* _[Last Man Standing: Undisputed WWE Universal Championship]_ (1)

_Bonus questions:_

Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)? Ronda/Liv
Will Theory cash-in his MITB contract (match must start)? Yes
Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card? Becky/Bianca
Who takes the fall in the Tag Team Championship match? Dawkins
Will Usos physically interfere in Last Man Standing match? Yes
How many times will the referees count reach '9' in the Last Man Standing match (includes final outcome)? 6


----------



## Inside Cradle

8. Roman Reigns
7. Bobby Lashley
6. The Usos
5. The Judgement Day
4. Logan Paul
3. Pat McAfee
2. Ronda Rousey
1. Bianca Belair

_Bonus questions:_

Belair/Lynch
No
McAfee/Corbin
Ford
No
Three


----------



## keithf40

Logan Paul 8
Liv Morgan 1
Pat McAfee 6
Bobby Lashley 3
The Judgment Day 2
The Usos 5
Bianca Belair 4
Roman Reigns 7
_Bonus questions:_

Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)? Morgan vs Rousey
Will Theory cash-in his MITB contract (match must start)? No
Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card? Corbin vs McAfee
Who takes the fall in the Tag Team Championship match? Angelo
Will Usos physically interfere in Last Man Standing match? Yes
How many times will the referees count reach '9' in the Last Man Standing match (includes final outcome)? 10


----------



## Chelsea

*MATCH CARD:*

8 - Logan Paul
7 - Bianca Belair
6 - Roman Reigns
5 - Bobby Lashley
4 - Pat McAfee
3 - The Usos
2 - The Judgment Day
1 - Liv Morgan
_Bonus questions:_

Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)? - Liv Morgan vs. Ronda Rousey
Will Theory cash-in his MITB contract (match must start)? - No
Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card? - Liv Morgan vs. Ronda Rousey
Who takes the fall in the Tag Team Championship match? - Angelo Dawkins
Will Usos physically interfere in Last Man Standing match? - Yes
How many times will the referees count reach '9' in the Last Man Standing match (includes final outcome)? - 3


----------



## InfamousGerald

8 - Roman Reigns
7 - Logan Paul
6 - Bianca Belair
5 - Pat McAfee
4 - Bobby Lashley
3 - Street Profits
2 - Liv Morgan
1 - Judgment Day

1 - Pat McAfee vs. Happy Corbin
2 - No
3 - Logan Paul vs. The Miz
4 - Jimmy Uso
5 - Yes
6 - 2


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

Proc said:


> I will not be competing anymore, consider this my retirement. I'm upset with myself for forgetting about last month's show (forgot PPVs are on Saturday's nowadays) and breaking my decade plus streak.
> All the best to all of you and thank you to Inside_Cradle for picking up my slack and doing a fantastic job at it.
> 
> have fun y'all and enjoy the show


Oh, no! We tagged a few times years ago!


----------



## Inside Cradle

*RESULTS*

Sorry for the delay boys and girls, it's the busiest time of year for me work-wise and I've barely had a minute off. Right, here we go...

*The champ retains by a whisker*

_Forum Championship:_
CTv2 (c) - 35
MrFlash - 34

CTv2 retains in a close contest with the TV champion. That one precious point was gained from being the only player - from 28 that took part - to call the correct number of "nine counts" from the referee in the Last Man Standing match! Remarkable.

Long-time and former champ, *keithf40*, moved back to second spot in the Forum Championship standings following a score of 38 and will get a chance to regain the title at Clash at the Castle.

_IC Championship:_
CTv2 (c) - 35
Chris22 - 34
Rhhodes - 34

In a similarly close contest during the IC triple threat, CTv2 escapes with the title once more!
*Highest score of the night was from Mutant God,* with 40 points - they will be the next challenger to the IC Championship.

*Time limit draw for the TV title*

_TV Championship:_
MrFlash (c) - 34
Chris22 - 34

Despite disappointment for the big one, MrFlash manages to hold onto his TV title and lives to fight another battle following a draw with Chris22 - who had a rather unlucky night in both title matches.

*TV matches* 

Chris22 - 34 - 36 - emerald-fire
People Power - 37 - 39 - Mister Abigail
ThirdMan - 36 - 35 - CTv2
DammitChrist - 31 - 34 - MrFlash

InfamousGerald - 34 - 37 - Smark1995
Dusty 74 - 34 - 38 - keithf40
BlissLynch - 32 - 39 - TroutMaskReplica
La Parka - 23 - 39 - Chelsea

otbr87 - 39 - 34 - Rhhodes
BRITLAND - 39 - 30 - Inside Cradle
Rookie of the Year - 32 - 37 - Catalanotto

Mutant God - 40 - 32 - thatonewwefanguy
Hephaesteus - 30 - 36 - fabi1982
Banez - 29 - 38 - Shining_Wizard1979

Big wins for *emerald-fire* and *ThirdMan* put them top of the TV title picture and in line for a shot at the Castle!

TV title standings


*Next up: CLASH AT THE CASTLE*
_Saturday 3 September 2022

Forum Championship:_
CTv2 (c) vs. keithf40

_IC Championship:_
CTv2 (c) vs. Mutant God

_TV Championship:_
MrFlash (c) vs. emerald-fire vs. ThirdMan

_Random TV matches TBD

Forum Championship spreadsheet_


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

Thanks for that, boss.

I said I would and I did. This one's for you, Vince (if you happen to read this now that you're just another retired old man with too much time on your hands - somehow, I never figured you out as the reading type). Not that I would know, of course, but I suppose it's never nice to get a beating in front of the whole world wide web but I guess BlissLynch can at least take some comfort in the fact that his humiliation served a higher purpose, ie pay homage to the greatest heel in wrestling's history. And I don't mean me, in case you're wondering.

I've reached a state of mental elevation that is such that I don't even need to watch the shows to know what will happen next. As I rise through the ranks of Internet mediocrity, so do my powers until, one day, I claim my rightful rewards, grab all the belts and become the master of the world (and if push comes to shove, I can always start my own company and play with people who don't know the first thing about wrestling).


Yes, I'm trying my hand at a more Bray Wyatt-esque style of promo, with a touch of Sycho Sid. If I'm to become an upper mid-carder, I think I need to tweak my gimmick a bit.


----------



## Inside Cradle

TroutMaskReplica said:


> This one's for you, Vince (if you happen to read this now that you're just another retired old man with too much time on your hands - somehow, I never figured you out as the reading type).


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## MrFlash

God damn @CTv2 you have the luck of the devil himself!! Hold on to that belt, as I'll be back again soon for it. Like your win shows, you can count on that player. (Seriously well done dude).


----------



## Hephaesteus

I did not appreciate @MrFlash and @CTv2 attacking me with my briefcase when I just came down to ringside to watch the action  I will be filing a complaint with mr mcmahon.

As for @fabi1982 I wasnt ready, I was adjusting my tights and stretching when I got pinned, I would appreciate it if the ref can note that I need some warmup time before starting my matches from now on.


----------



## MrFlash

Hephaesteus said:


> I did not appreciate @MrFlash and @CTv2 attacking me with my briefcase when I just came down to ringside to watch the action  I will be filing a complaint with mr mcmahon.
> 
> As for @fabi1982 I wasnt ready, I was adjusting my tights and stretching when I got pinned, I would appreciate it if the ref can note that I need some warmup time before starting my matches from now on.


If you get in the path of battling Titans, don't be shocked if you get stepped on my dude. We let you scuttle off with your case, so count your blessing you didn't try to cash in. Now enjoy the hunt until next are paths cross.


----------



## CTv2

1 point or 1 million, it doesn't matter the outcome is still the same, I'm still Forum Champion!


----------



## MrFlash

CTv2 said:


> 1 point or 1 million, it doesn't matter the outcome is still the same, I'm still Forum Champion!


As a Liverpool Fc fan, this isn't the first time a measly point has robbed me of glory. What a cruel fate.


----------



## Mutant God

Getting the highest score just means the show was predictable lol.

I'm getting a title shot, cool, I hope we have a fair and square match.


----------



## CTv2

MrFlash said:


> As a Liverpool Fc fan, this isn't the first time a measly point has robbed me of glory. What a cruel fate.


You mean the famous 'We don't let this slip' speech with Gerrad? If so yeah, usually Liverpool are my favorite team in the PL so it was a massive disapointment.


----------



## MrFlash

CTv2 said:


> You mean the famous 'We don't let this slip' speech with Gerrad? If so yeah, usually Liverpool are my favorite team in the PL so it was a massive disapointment.


Well that was a horrid moment too, but i meant last season. We missed out behind Man City for the premier league by one point (they came from behind to beat Atan villa 3-2 or Liverpool would have won it). P.s Cool to know your a Liverpool fan.


----------



## fabi1982

Hephaesteus said:


> I did not appreciate @MrFlash and @CTv2 attacking me with my briefcase when I just came down to ringside to watch the action  I will be filing a complaint with mr mcmahon.
> 
> As for @fabi1982 I wasnt ready, I was adjusting my tights and stretching when I got pinned, I would appreciate it if the ref can note that I need some warmup time before starting my matches from now on.


You can have your rematch any day. What you called stretching just looked like you fell asleep to me and I took my chance.


----------

